# Tattoos on Women



## MandaC

Good or Bad?


----------



## burger1979

a nice little maori symbol on the lower back just above the hips, whilst wearing a tight pair of jeans reaching for a nice cold one at the top of the fridge. yeah thats good alright.


----------



## ninsaga

burger1979 said:


> a nice little maori symbol on the lower back just above the hips, whilst wearing a tight pair of jeans reaching for a nice cold one at the top of the fridge. yeah thats good alright.



Also known as a tramp stamp!


----------



## ney001

MandaC said:


> Good or Bad?



I've always resisted the temptation to get one, particularly when all my friends got them in teenage years - am very glad now!.  I don't  have any female friends who don't regret getting their tatoos, particularly now that they have stretched with pregnancies etc ha ha ha.   I hate the usual tattoos that girls get anyway, butterfly on the ankle, rose on the shoulder blah blah blah - all very tedious, I also hate seeing tattoos on a girls arm - awful looking.  That said, I have been watching Miami ink lately and some of the tattoos they can do are absolutely amazing, like works of art on your skin, still wouldn't get one though!


----------



## Caveat

Personally I think it's disastrously unattractive.


----------



## RMCF

Also think they look awful on women, and sometimes not great on the blokes either.

There are a lot of girls out there with tattoos that I am sure they will live to regret. You are almost a wierdo now if you DON'T have a tattoo!

If they are discreet and not too big then they can be ok, but nothing worse than being at a wedding when one of the bridesmaids has a massive one on her bicep. Hideous.


----------



## truthseeker

I like them. But to put it in context, I like tattoos that are asthetically attractive, well placed on the body to work well with the bodies natural lines and curves, personal to the individual (as in, the rose on the shoulder etc is just 'copycat' tattooing IMO), and tattooed professionally (Ive seen quite a bit of sloppy work in Ireland).

I have one. Its a quote from one of my favourite series of books. Its on my ribcage - above where would stretch with a pregnancy, and probably going to be invisible when gravity pulls my boobs down with age 
Because of the placement its something that is only ever visible in a bikini or underwear - most people would have no idea I have one.

I am planning another one - just havent gotten round to it yet - it took me 4 years of mulling it over to finalise the placement for my first one, and Im around 3 years into thinking about my second one. Its going to be another quote or piece of literature - I like words on the body.


----------



## ney001

truthseeker said:


> I am planning another one - just havent gotten round to it yet - it took me 4 years of mulling it over to finalise the placement for my first one, and Im around 3 years into thinking about my second one. Its going to be another quote or piece of literature - I like words on the body.




Maybe this one for your next tattoo??  - very attractive imo! 

[broken link removed]


----------



## Lollix

As a mere man, I have to say that there are no circumstances where a tattoo looks well on anyone, man or woman. Men with tattoos look like jailbirds, which is suppose is the idea -- guys with no self-confidence trying to look hard. A tattoo on a woman makes her look cheap; I wouldn't be seen dead with a woman with a tramp stamp.
A tattoo projects an image of someone who is uneducated, lacks class and is incapable of thinking clearly. Putting a disfigurement on your body that can't be removed if you change your mind is crass stupidity. It's like sticking slices of stone on the front of your house, or putting up pink net curtains, but with a house you can always move if you see sense.
Don't believe me? Did you ever see a granny on the beach with tattoos and agree that she looked well?


----------



## Simeon

As a grandfather myself, I keep a special look out for them ....pant pant pant


----------



## truthseeker

Lollix said:


> Did you ever see a granny on the beach with tattoos and agree that she looked well?


 
Yes. And yes. It all depends on the granny in question.......


----------



## Simeon

This one for example?  [broken link removed]


----------



## burger1979

ninsaga said:


> Also known as a tramp stamp!


 

or a target. 

i think some tatoos do look good, small, discreet ones. on a man or woman. i dont like them plastered all over the person, some even have their heads tattooed, no thanks.


----------



## Purple

I don’t like them but have thought about getting the words “your face” tattooed on my buttock. Only so that I can say to people “I have your face tattooed on my ass”.


----------



## Pique318

Lollix said:


> As a mere man, I have to say that there are no circumstances where a tattoo looks well on anyone, man or woman. Men with tattoos look like jailbirds, which is suppose is the idea -- guys with no self-confidence trying to look hard. A tattoo on a woman makes her look cheap; I wouldn't be seen dead with a woman with a tramp stamp.
> A tattoo projects an image of someone who is uneducated, lacks class and is incapable of thinking clearly. Putting a disfigurement on your body that can't be removed if you change your mind is crass stupidity. It's like sticking slices of stone on the front of your house, or putting up pink net curtains, but with a house you can always move if you see sense.
> Don't believe me? Did you ever see a granny on the beach with tattoos and agree that she looked well?



Well there's a great enlightened view of people. Talk about judging a book by its cover.


----------



## ney001

Lollix said:


> A tattoo on a woman makes her look cheap;




http://blogs.glam.com/glamchic/files/2007/10/petra-tat.jpg

I'm sure she'll be upset to hear that you wouldn't be seen dead with her!


----------



## sandrat

truthseeker said:


> I have one. Its a quote from one of my favourite series of books. Its on my ribcage - above where would stretch with a pregnancy,


 
There are places that don't stretch with pregnancy? I haven't found one yet


----------



## truthseeker

sandrat said:


> There are places that don't stretch with pregnancy? I haven't found one yet


----------



## sandrat

even my eyeballs changed shape so my contacts wouldnt fit!


----------



## truthseeker

sandrat said:


> even my eyeballs changed shape so my contacts wouldnt fit!


----------



## sandrat

I'm sure its just me...


----------



## truthseeker

sandrat said:


> i'm sure its just me...


 
:d


----------



## ney001

sandrat said:


> I'm sure its just me...




Is this you?


----------



## Smashbox

I have 5 small tattoos, all in places where no one but me and whomever I choose to show would know about them. I selected them all for a personal reason, and I love them. I spent plenty on getting a great artist to do them, and I would never rush into it. I love my tattoos, and yes, I am a girl. 

People might not live to be a granny, so why not take the chance now if you want one. I would never ever change mine, no regrets here!


----------



## sandrat

ney001 said:


> Is this you?


 
Nope, I don't have any tattoos


----------



## rabbit

Lollix said:


> As a mere man, I have to say that there are no circumstances where a tattoo looks well on anyone, man or woman. Men with tattoos look like jailbirds, which is suppose is the idea -- guys with no self-confidence trying to look hard. A tattoo on a woman makes her look cheap; I wouldn't be seen dead with a woman with a tramp stamp.
> A tattoo projects an image of someone who is uneducated, lacks class and is incapable of thinking clearly. Putting a disfigurement on your body that can't be removed if you change your mind is crass stupidity. It's like sticking slices of stone on the front of your house, or putting up pink net curtains, but with a house you can always move if you see sense.
> Don't believe me? Did you ever see a granny on the beach with tattoos and agree that she looked well?


 
I agree 100 per cent


----------



## truthseeker

Ultimately I am happy for people to indulge in whatever sort of body modification they choose to - if thats what makes them happy. 

Plastic surgery is no different to tattooing, nor is piercing (which I personally feel squeamish about but have no issues if someone else wants to pierce themselves). There are a whole range of modifications available to people - some permanent, some temporary, even dying ones hair can be viewed as body modification.

Its a persons own body to modify as they choose. Even if I dont find the results particularly attractive I wouldnt judge someone based on their body modifications, no more than I would judge someone based on their looks.


----------



## Smashbox

> Putting a disfigurement on your body that can't be removed if you change your mind is crass stupidity


 
Your wrong there, tattoos can be removed if you want to remove them.



> A tattoo projects an image of someone who is uneducated, lacks class and is incapable of thinking clearly.


 
This is your opinion, not a fact, or do you have proof of this being a fact? I would like to see it if you do.


----------



## Smashbox

truthseeker said:


> Its a persons own body to modify as they choose. Even if I dont find the results particularly attractive I wouldnt judge someone based on their body modifications, no more than I would judge someone based on their looks.


 
I agree with this wholeheartedly.


----------



## sandrat

talking of being squemish with piercings. I got my belly button done in college and after a few months it got caught in my belt buckle and ripped out taking a lump of belly button and a lot of blood with it, I now have a horrible scar and it so wasn't worth it. I'd like a tattoo but don't know how to choose what to have and I'd be afraid of the pain


----------



## truthseeker

Smashbox said:


> This is your opinion, not a fact, or do you have proof of this being a fact? I would like to see it if you do.


 
Even if it were fact, there is nothing wrong with a person being uneducated or having a 'lack of class' - it doesnt make them any less worthy as a person. They are still human beings and as 'good' as any snob.


----------



## truthseeker

sandrat said:


> talking of being squemish with piercings. I got my belly button done in college and after a few months it got caught in my belt buckle and ripped out taking a lump of belly button and a lot of blood with it, I now have a horrible scar and it so wasn't worth it. I'd like a tattoo but don't know how to choose what to have and I'd be afraid of the pain


 
I feel a bit ill after the belly button story!!!!

The tattoo pain is (if memory serves) only bad for the first couple of minutes till the adrenaline kicks in. I dont recall it as being really awful. Suppose it depends on a lot of factors like where on the body, level of detail in the tattoo, size of tattoo etc....


----------



## sandrat

truthseeker said:


> I feel a bit ill after the belly button story!!!!


 
Imagine how I felt! It'd make you scared of belts


----------



## ney001

I would much rather get a tattoo then a piercing, even looking at peoples piercings makes me feel sick! 

My other half has four tattoos on his upper arms, got them when he was a teenager so they are very dated looking now although he doesn't regret getting them.   I can tell you sincerely that he is the nicest, kindest most hardworking guy you could ever meet and having tattoos doesn't change that in the slightest.  What is sad is that people such as lollix judge so readily and automatically assume that he is a wannabe hardman! - nothing could be further from the truth!

ps: what's wrong with pink curtains??


----------



## Bubbly Scot

I toyed with the idea about twelve years ago. In the end I decided against it as I didn't think it would look so good in my older years. I'm glad now I resisted the temptation. I talked it over with Mr Bubbly and we'd gone so far as to discuss the design and location.

I don't mind a small, personal, well placed one on a woman but I agree you really have to think about the future impact. I went on to work in a "professional" capacity and taking my jacket off to reveal a tattoo on my upper arm just wouldn't have given the right impression.

Maybe I'm getting older but I'm coming around to thinking that any visual tattoo on a man or a woman just doesn't look good.


----------



## truthseeker

Bubbly Scot said:


> Maybe I'm getting older but I'm coming around to thinking that any visual tattoo on a man or a woman just doesn't look good.


 
My own view is that it is something personal anyway - I wouldnt get anything that I couldnt cover if I chose to while wearing a business suit. But that attitude also applies to the type of clothing I wear for work - I wouldnt go into a business meeting in spike heels, a mini skirt and a belly top either!!


----------



## Caveat

truthseeker said:


> Its a persons own body to modify as they choose. Even if I dont find the results particularly attractive I wouldnt judge someone based on their body modifications, no more than I would judge someone based on their looks.


 
I agree - although it doesn't change the fact that a woman with tattoos would be less physically attractive to me.


----------



## truthseeker

Caveat said:


> I agree - although it doesn't change the fact that a woman with tattoos would be less physically attractive to me.


 
Or a man with a shaved head and piercings throughout his face would be less physically attractive to me - but I wouldnt assume he wasnt a nice bloke because of it.


----------



## Caveat

truthseeker said:


> Or a man with a shaved head and piercings throughout his face would be less physically attractive to me - but I wouldnt assume he wasnt a nice bloke because of it.


 
Of course - but it doesn't mean it's a good idea - which I took to be the point of the thread.


----------



## truthseeker

Caveat said:


> Of course - but it doesn't mean it's a good idea - which I took to be the point of the thread.


 
But perhaps its a good idea for the person with the body modification?
If it makes them happy and they like how their tattoo looks etc.... 
Some people dont find tattoos physically attractive, there are others who find them very attractive. And some who dont care either way Id imagine.


----------



## MandaC

Interesting thoughts both ways.

Mid life crises temporarily averted.

Might pass on the tattoo and just go with the red sports car.


----------



## Caveat

truthseeker said:


> But perhaps its a good idea for the person with the body modification?


 
Well, at the time at least - and I'm sure this is a big problem for many. Anyone I know with tattoos has regretted getting them.




> If it makes them happy and they like how their tattoo looks etc....
> Some people dont find tattoos physically attractive, there are others who find them very attractive. And some who dont care either way Id imagine


 
Can't argue with any of that. It's no-one else's business at the end of the day - that's a given.

BTW, it's not just that I don't like tattoos on women -I don't like them full stop.


----------



## truthseeker

Caveat said:


> Well, at the time at least - and I'm sure this is a big problem for many. Anyone I know with tattoos has regretted getting them.


 
I dont regret mine, my OH doesnt regret his. I do know one friend who got one removed and another who has one she doesnt like though but a lot of people I know with them seem happy with them still.

But I did put 4 years of thought into my first one, which is probably why I am still happy with it now.

I think a lot of people get them without thinking it through.

As a general rule I like the idea of tattoos - but Ive seen many that dont look good at all.


----------



## Lollix

MandaC said:


> Interesting thoughts both ways.
> 
> Mid life crises temporarily averted.
> 
> Might pass on the tattoo and just go with the red sports car.


 
At least you can sell the red sports car if the mood passes!!


----------



## cole

Lollix said:


> At least you can sell the red sports car if the mood passes!!


 
You won't get much for it these days.

Can't stand tattoos on either sex, that said I watch Miami Ink on occassion.


----------



## Vanilla

I was thinking of getting one too. I kind of like them- a small discrete one that can't easily be seen. I might have to think about it for another 4 years though, like Truthseeker, before I commit.


----------



## Sue Ellen

MandaC said:


> just go with the red sports car.



So that was you on the test drive on the Naas Road


----------



## MandaC

Sue Ellen said:


> So that was you on the test drive on the Naas Road




Shhh!  Keep it quiet.

Interesting thoughts on the tattoos though.  Agree with the posters who like something small and personal, think they definitely do suit some people.  

Again, on men, I hate indian ink and huge tattoos, but do like something less obvious.


----------



## S.L.F

Smashbox said:


> People might not live to be a granny,


 
I certainly hope I don't live to be a granny (with or without tattoos).


----------



## truthseeker

Vanilla said:


> I was thinking of getting one too. I kind of like them- a small discrete one that can't easily be seen. I might have to think about it for another 4 years though, like Truthseeker, before I commit.


 
I did some trial runs during the 4 years with henna tattoos - tried out different places before committing to the place I chose.

If youve got someone who is arty handy you can also get them to draw on you with felt tip for a trial run.

Best of all - if you take a pic of yourself, design the tattoo you want, you can place the tattoo on yourself in photoshop and see how well it fits into the lines of your body, resize it, change colour of it etc...

If you are wanting one anywhere there is defined muscle under the skin Id advise getting an anatomy book out and designing it so that it fits with the underlying muscle structure.


----------



## gillarosa

ney001 said:


> I've always resisted the temptation to get one, particularly when all my friends got them in teenage years - am very glad now!. I don't have any female friends who don't regret getting their tatoos, particularly now that they have stretched with pregnancies etc ha ha ha. I hate the usual tattoos that girls get anyway, butterfly on the ankle, rose on the shoulder blah blah blah - all very tedious, I also hate seeing tattoos on a girls arm - awful looking. That said, I have been watching Miami ink lately and some of the tattoos they can do are absolutely amazing, like works of art on your skin, still wouldn't get one though!


 
They were some strange pregnancies your friends had to cause stretch marks there lol


----------



## ney001

gillarosa said:


> They were some strange pregnancies your friends had to cause stretch marks there lol



I think the ones that have stretched were actually the ones on stomachs or just above the 'lady bits'.  I have one friend who had a very badly placed indian symbol on her stomach when she was 16 - at 28 with two kids it isn't pretty!


----------



## Vanilla

truthseeker said:


> I did some trial runs during the 4 years with henna tattoos - tried out different places before committing to the place I chose.


 
Good idea. Might try that.


----------



## michaelm

Purple said:


> I don’t like them but have thought about getting the words “your face” tattooed on my buttock. Only so that I can say to people “I have your face tattooed on my ass”.


I was thinking of getting my will tattooed on my lad but my solicitor said it might not stand up in court.


----------



## Caveat

michaelm said:


> I was thinking of getting my will tattooed on my lad but my solicitor said it might not stand up in court.


 
Badum-tish!

I've often thought of getting an entire body tattoo - except a bit better looking and an inch or two taller.


----------



## Simeon

michaelm said:


> I was thinking of getting my will tattooed on my lad but my solicitor said it might not stand up in court.


  Spend it all before you go and this would be irrelevent ......... by and large


----------



## Brianne

What an attractive guy!!!
[broken link removed]


----------



## bren1916

Small ones look great on young wans but have to say the thoughts of a 40-something or older (as they will be one day) with old faded,stretched and saggy tatoos.......ugghhh.....sad I'm afraid..


----------



## truthseeker

bren1916 said:


> Small ones look great on young wans but have to say the thoughts of a 40-something or older (as they will be one day) with old faded,stretched and saggy tatoos.......ugghhh.....sad I'm afraid..


 
The skin itself will be old, faded, baggy, stretched etc...with age - no ones body looks like a young wans in age!!! Regardless of tattoos!!

They do degade though - my own little one is pretty blurred by now.


----------



## MandaC

bren1916 said:


> Small ones look great on young wans but have to say the thoughts of a 40-something or older (as they will be one day) with old faded,stretched and saggy tatoos.......ugghhh.....sad I'm afraid..



Have to say....its not all about the young wans.....only considering getting my first and not long away from the big 40!!

Am pleased to say nothing is heading south any way soon either.


----------



## bren1916

Therein lies the attraction methinks...... is it because you're nearing the old Four O and subconciously need to feel or look younger?


----------



## MandaC

Ha, ha, no, it is only in more recent times that for some reason I have become more of an individual and I have to say, a wee bit of a rebel.

Call it a mid life crises, as I said above, red sporty looking car is on the way (seriously)

All I need now is a toyboy!


----------



## Caveat

MandaC said:


> Call it a mid life crises, as I said above, red sporty looking car is on the way (seriously)


 
_Mazda MX5_ Manda - definitely. 

Manda's mazda - it even sounds good.



> All I need now is a toyboy!


 
Maybe I can help there too...


----------



## mathepac

truthseeker said:


> ... - I like words on the body.


Like "This Side Up" , "No Hooks or Grabs" , "Fragile" , "Press Here" , "Wrong Way - Go Back!" - that kind of thing?


----------



## Vanilla

mathepac said:


> Like "This Side Up" , "No Hooks or Grabs" , "Fragile" , "Press Here" , "Wrong Way - Go Back!" - that kind of thing?


 

Jeeze, do you want instructions now too?


----------



## Purple

Vanilla said:


> Jeeze, do you want instructions now too?


"Wrong way - Go back" might be a good one for over your ass if you are a heavy drinker...


----------



## Vanilla

Purple said:


> "Wrong way - Go back" might be a good one for over your ass if you are a heavy drinker...


 
I don't even know what that means. But I wonder if I really want to know anyway.


----------



## Danmo

MandaC said:


> Ha, ha, no, it is only in more recent times that for some reason I have become more of an individual and I have to say, a wee bit of a rebel.
> 
> Call it a mid life crises, as I said above, red sporty looking car is on the way (seriously)
> 
> All I need now is a toyboy!


 
I am pretty much in the same boat and am wondering what you decided in the end....?


----------



## becky

http://beaut.ie/blog/?p=16625

I like the idea of temporary ones.  Maybe the new trend for next year - see link.

You could use MAC paint pots and have a colours by numbers kind of thing.

I considered one a few years ago but chickened out.  If I was to get one I had decided on the back of my neck which could be seen only with short hair or hair tied up.


----------



## MandaC

Went with the red sporty car, went off the tattoo idea and still looking for a toyboy


----------



## UptheDeise




----------



## UptheDeise

As Theodore Dalrymple said: ''refutation of the doctrine that the customer is always right. In the tattoo parlour, the customer is always wrong". 



> In any case, the individuality of the designs chosen for their tattoos by the middle classes is strictly relative. The iconography is limited and depressingly reminiscent of the “art” produced by prisoners, which is violent, crude, garish and pagan, however well-executed. It is a visual exhibition of modern superstition, the superstition of people who have strong emotions but weak minds and a very limited cultural and historical frame of reference.


 
Read the full article here: http://www.newcriterion.com/articles.cfm/demello-dalrymple-2647


----------



## truthseeker

MandaC said:


> Went with the red sporty car, went off the tattoo idea and still looking for a toyboy


 
I know where there is one.................you interested?


----------



## sidzer

I just don't understand the tattoo thing?

Most of the one's I've seen were bad drawings which I wouldn't put in my copybook never mind my arms.

I was at a staff party last year and a girl I know and respect had a butterfly on the back of her shoulder - a pale blue purple colour and the art work was poor. I have to admit that I now see her in a different light - it looked cheap and tacky.


----------



## daithi

I heard of a case where a Chinese national enquired of a tattoo'd lady as to why she had the word "supermarket" tattooed onto her shoulder...

Nuff said


daithi


----------



## Purple

MandaC said:


> Went with the red sporty car, went off the tattoo idea and still looking for a toyboy



What age profile qualifies as a toyboy in your world? (just wonderin' is all)


----------



## MandaC

Well, "life begins" for me next month, as they say, so anybody under the age qualifies!


----------



## Caveat

daithi said:


> I heard of a case where a Chinese national enquired of a tattoo'd lady as to why she had the word "supermarket" tattooed onto her shoulder...
> 
> Nuff said
> 
> 
> daithi


 
Maybe I'm slow but if there is a joke there I don't get it


----------



## truthseeker

Caveat said:


> Maybe I'm slow but if there is a joke there I don't get it


 
Aw Caveat - let me explain to you....

Tattooing used to be a subculture type of thing, heavy metallers, bikers, sailors would get tattoos but ordinary people did not.

Then it became 'fashionable'.

Part of the fashion was that silly westerners saw chinese writing and thought 'oh that looks cool - ill get my name tattooed in chinese' - which made no sense as there is no direct character translation set for english names into chinese characters - silly westerners just wanting a tattoo that 'looked' pretty without questioning what was being done.

So - many tattooists who were happy to make a quick buck by doing whatever the customer wanted offered various 'words' in chinese and also offered things like 'your name in chinese' (even though that never made sense).

Turns out something 'got lost in the translation' and many people with their chinese writing tattoos think they have either their name (or loved ones name) or some cool meaningful word like 'Peace' on their tattoo -but really they have the chinese word for supermarket or a string of meaningless symbols that is no more a name than sdfhwukld is.


----------



## Caveat

D'oh - of course.

Added points for patronisation though... 

Yeah, Chinese characters, Sanskrit, Celtic bands ... they're like sooo individual these days.


----------



## truthseeker

Caveat said:


> Added points for patronisation though...


 
Added points for me for CLARITY - not patronisation!!

Negative points for you for doziness.....


----------



## Purple

MandaC said:


> Well, "life begins" for me next month, as they say, so anybody under the age qualifies!


 Great, I'm in!


----------



## ney001

I used to hate tatoos but then I saw this beaut! 

[broken link removed]


----------



## Betsy Og

It was murder getting the 666 one off my scalp, never doing that again !!

Wouldnt be in favour of them, especially for fellas. On the laydees, a small one on lower back isnt the worst, at least it shouldnt become a problem if they get sick of it. Arms, ankles etc tend to look crap.


----------



## Purple

ney001 said:


> i used to hate tatoos but then i saw this beaut!
> 
> [broken link removed]



lol :d


----------

